# كتب رائعة في التبريد والتكييف باللغة العربية



## msaid999 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
كتب من رفعي في مجال التبريد والتكييف من معهد إعداد الكوادر وكتب
الدكتور صبري بولس كلها باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf​ 
المساحة 60 ميجا​ 
http://takemyfile.com/429431​ 
وهذه هي عناوين الكتب :​ 

01 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف عملي
02 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف ورشة
03 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف
04 - اساسيات علم الحراريات والموائع
05 - التكييف المركزي
06 - الرسم الفني في التبريد والتكييف
07 - انظمة التحكم فى التبريد والتكييف
08 - تطبيقات حاسب آلي فى التبريد والتكييف
09 - صيانة انظمة التبريد والتكييف
10 - نظم ومعدات تبريد
11 - نظم ومعدات تكييف​ 
وهذه كتب رائعة للمؤلف المعروف في مجال التبريد والتكييف
الدكتور صبري بولس :​ 

13 - تكييف الهواء المركزي واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في عمليات تكييف الهواء
14 - كيف يمكنك علاج عوارض وأعطال وحدات التبريد وتكييف الهواء​ 
ومعهم كتاب هدية : 15 - الغسالة الكهربائية - د صبري بولس​ 
_أرجو تثبيت الموضوع_​


----------



## محمود شرف الدين (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم يتحق التثبيت


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيراااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي


----------



## صفو-ان (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## msaid999 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

العفو ياباشمهندسين المهم تلاقوا فيهم النفع والخير ..........:77::77:​


----------



## eng_hos (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس *​


----------



## Ayody (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور
موضوع يستحق الثبيت


----------



## محمد شوكتمحمد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكنى التحميل مجانا


----------



## msaid999 (3 يناير 2010)

مش فاهم قصدك ياباشمهندس ... هو التحميل مجانا فعلا مش بفلوس ... لو فيه اي مشاكل في اللنك ده لنك مباشر ... :77:

http://www.mediafire.com/?k5hhnmikjzd​


----------



## احمد مصطفى ليمونه (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد مصطفى ليمونه (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## djamelsouf (3 يناير 2010)

:75:مشكور اخي


----------



## محمود33 (4 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مهم يتحق التثبيت*​


----------



## rwanm (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## انور العامري (11 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الله السيد احم (12 يناير 2010)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## فراس حمدان (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## محمدماياتي (13 يناير 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر لمهندس المؤلف


----------



## البتنونى (17 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررر أخى على المجهود


----------



## ibrahim_aam (18 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جدا علي هذة الاضافة


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

جميل بجد


----------



## ابوكساوى (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عايز احمل الكتب المجانية فى التبريد والتكييف لكن مش عارف احملها كيف وبرضو لو فى كتب بصيغة الورد عايز اعرفها


----------



## shrifesa (6 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا شكرا شكرا_


----------



## hado (7 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## شريف عبد الحكم (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عرفان (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## برنس العرب (9 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## م&العامرى (11 أبريل 2010)

الف مليون شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## salaffi (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## x-impacte (12 سبتمبر 2012)

chokran ya akhi


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## qahtan77 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sharief (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكر


----------



## notmeecry (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عامر حسن الفكي (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم::
لو تكرمتم اريد كتاب التبريد والتكييف لخورمي


----------



## سيد3 (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الزبير ابن العوام (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً 
:31:


----------



## marcos1 (25 يوليو 2013)

ماشاء الله 
الله يباركلك​


----------



## abwmsaad (28 يوليو 2013)

منور وجارى التحميل


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (14 أغسطس 2013)

جهد مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اهلي ط (6 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أبونوافل (23 فبراير 2019)

بارك الله فيكم ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------

